# Post your river pics



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought it would be interesting to see some of your favorite pics of rivers. Here are some of the Withlacoochee river...


----------



## Smokey (Feb 28, 2009)

TB, those are mighty pretty.
I'd love to be drifting down through there with a ultralight rod and a tube of crickets.
Man thas pretty.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice pics! Bet I could catch a mess of redbreasts in there.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 28, 2009)

*itchawaynotchaway 1st , ocmulgee last 2*


----------



## Hoss (Feb 28, 2009)

Mighty pretty spots.  Bout all I've got is a river full of trash coming out of Atlanta.

Hoss


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice pics hummdaddy. Here are a couple of the Suwannee river.


----------



## thegaduck (Feb 28, 2009)

*Bighorn river*

Ft. Smith, Montana


----------



## thegaduck (Feb 28, 2009)

*Another*

Kenai River, Alaska


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 28, 2009)

Great pics, TB...

here's some from around my way...and beyond...

Pacific NW






Etowah River





More Etowah





and, yet another..





Columbia River Gorge...Oregon


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya'll have posted some beautiful river pics. Here is one of the Flint river.


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW.....i've never been down that way.....the terrain really surprised me....i thought it was flatter than a flitter down there...shows what i know...

great fall colors, too...


----------



## Gunsmoke (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are some from the silver river in ocala Fl.The water is so clear you can see the fish.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice pics everyone.
TBB, That second photo is wicked, You can't hardly tell where the water
starts the reflection is so sharp.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 28, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Nice pics everyone.
> TBB, That second photo is wicked, You can't hardly tell where the water
> starts the reflection is so sharp.



I will have to give credit for the first 3 pics to my daughter... she has more talent and a better camera than I


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is the St. Johns River. Pics I took back in 07.


----------



## thegaduck (Feb 28, 2009)

*Wow!*

I need a list of where all these rivers are so I can visit. Great pics.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 28, 2009)

A river in Gatilinburg


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey TB I love those 1st two you posted very nice reflections going on!

1st is a small creek off the Saluda River near Columbia, SC





These 2 are from the Ogeechee River in Jenkins County.


----------



## bigkga69 (Mar 1, 2009)

Savannah River above Augusta in the first pic.....Savannah River below Augusta about an hour in the second pic.....


----------



## quinn (Mar 1, 2009)

some from today lake not river but still cool


----------



## Ricky (Mar 1, 2009)

Heres a few
Flint River









Hard Labor Creek








Ortega River in Fla








Towiliga River




Yellow River




West Fork


----------



## ibornagain (Mar 1, 2009)

Those are some supper nice shots...thanks for posting


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 2, 2009)

*Chattahoochee river*

This is a two from the hooch


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 2, 2009)

*Loxahatchee River*

This river is in Florida


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 2, 2009)

*St Johns river*

This river is in Florida as well


----------



## JasonF (Mar 2, 2009)

*Toccoa River*

Some of the Upper Toccoa River...in and around Dial, Georgia.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 2, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Some of the Upper Toccoa River...in and around Dial, Georgia.



Nice shots Jason.
I recognize those areas


----------



## BoShank (Mar 2, 2009)

*Flint*


----------



## dobenator (Mar 2, 2009)

First one Savannah River at the headgates to the canal above Augusta.
Second Ogeechee at sunset.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 2, 2009)

Man I got to get busy with some shots to match any of these cause they are great  Thanks for postin them


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 2, 2009)

The flint........


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hobbs, One word, Solarcain!! Probably spelled wrong

Hey Jason, Is that where we are going to fish when you come up?


----------



## schleylures (Mar 2, 2009)

*small river*

north of here


----------



## JasonF (Mar 2, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Hobbs, One word, Solarcain!! Probably spelled wrong
> 
> Hey Jason, Is that where we are going to fish when you come up?



Yup, it's on the list!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 3, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


>



Hey Tuffy...
I think you stole my pics  Just kidding, I think yours are better but they sure are similar


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 3, 2009)

Ya'll sure have posted some beautiful river pics... I didn't realize there were so many places I haven't been and so many places I want to go


----------



## Smokey (Mar 3, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Ya'll sure have posted some beautiful river pics... I didn't realize there were so many places I haven't been and so many places I want to go



Me too!!
So whatya say we saddle up and hit the trail.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 3, 2009)

This pic was taken yesterday from the same location as #4 in my original post which was taken 1 year ago... The river is once again on the rise. I will be going to see just how high this afternoon


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Mar 3, 2009)

Heading south...Ocmulgee at Bullard Landing below Macon in the spring and winter.
Ocmulgee at Dykes Landing in Bleckley County. 
Big Indian Creek above Ocmulgee in Houston. 
Statham's Shoals, Wilcox County. 
Lumber City just above the forks.
Benton Lee's Steak House, Montgomery County, Altamaha, just below the forks. (Get the T-bone, it's good.)
Carter's Bight, Appling/Tattnall line.
Two Way Fish Camp at Darien.


----------



## Resica (Mar 3, 2009)

This is the Big Bushkill Creek in NE Pa.


----------



## Resica (Mar 3, 2009)

These are from Little Pine Creek in North Central Pa.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 3, 2009)

The New River here in Jacksonville, NC on a calm night.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 3, 2009)

A little better picture of the New River at night.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 3, 2009)

Resica,
Those rivers are beautiful... they sure don't look like our rivers down south 

Here is a pic of the Alapaha river.


----------



## Resica (Mar 3, 2009)

Tomboy, I'll try to photograph some more this spring. Love the look of those southern streams too!


----------



## 24tesla (Mar 5, 2009)

Another angle of dobenator shot of the headgates on the Savannah river.


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 5, 2009)

As far as I know this river has no name but runs out of Little Dall Lake in the NWT Canada, 2-3 hrs north of Watson Lake Yukon. The fish there had no idea what a hook was!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 5, 2009)

mauser64 said:


> As far as I know this river has no name but runs out of Little Dall Lake in the NWT Canada, 2-3 hrs north of Watson Lake Yukon. The fish there had no idea what a hook was!



So what kind of fish did you catch? I fished when I was in Alaska but don't remember catching anything. I don't think they understood my south georgia fishing techniques  Beautiful river!


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> So what kind of fish did you catch? I fished when I was in Alaska but don't remember catching anything. I don't think they understood my south georgia fishing techniques  Beautiful river!



Dolly varden, arctic char and grayling. Was on a hunting trip but the fishing was just as good if not better!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Mar 5, 2009)

Big Blue River in Colorado....















My parent's mountain lot in NC...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 5, 2009)

Halawakee Creek


----------



## injun joe (Mar 7, 2009)

Flint,


----------



## 24tesla (Mar 9, 2009)

More from the Savannah River


----------

